# What are you using to carry spare tubular



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I'm going more and more tubular. They ride so great. I might go hand-built tubular as m hand built clincher wheels ride great, but, like I said, I dig tubular.

Question - what are you all using to carry a spare tubular and other items. I use the fizik saddle pack in small from my clinchers, but that aint going to work with a tubular. I was thinking keep the pack, but put the tubular under the saddle and use an old-school toe strap. 

Thoughts - pictures would be good, too.

Thanks!!!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use an Arundel Tubi bag. Here's a link to a source: http://www.glorycycles.com/artubag.html. Works well and very secure on the saddle. Has side pockets for multitool, etc.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I use an old OD green sock and a toe strap. Been working since the 80s.

M


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

*+1 for the Arundel Tubi bag*



cdhbrad said:


> I use an Arundel Tubi bag. Here's a link to a source: http://www.glorycycles.com/artubag.html. Works well and very secure on the saddle. Has side pockets for multitool, etc.


+1 for the Arundel Tubi bag
The only issue is there isn't enough room for a can of Vitoria Pit Stop


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

I had some "tool wraps made" I'll post a pic tomorrow. I bought a yard of fabric then took it to a tent repair guy. Basically 18" squares of ripstop waxed cotton hemmed with heavy tent tape. Holds lot's of stuff wrapped up like a burrito. use any strap you please. They actually cost me a bit more to make than had planned but they made nice gifts to friends. I've got a few extra i'll offer later if anyone is interested.

I tried to get Joe at http://www.etsy.com/shop/soulrun to make some from waxed cotton, but he never got back....and for tubbies, I dont' like all the pockets.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

MShaw said:


> I use an old OD green sock and a toe strap. Been working since the 80s.
> 
> M



+1 Giddyup. Except I use an old gray sock. 

The nice thing about using the old sock is it gives you something to wipe your hands on after you change the tire. Can't wipe yer hands on one of them new-fangled saddle bags.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Respect the tubular tradition. Use an old sock.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Take two old water bottles and cut the tops off. Cut a vertical slit in one. Insert folded tubular spare into old cut off bottle with slit. Squeeze top of old cut off bottle with one hand, slide other old cut off bottle onto the lower old cut off bottle. Place in you bottle carrier.

I'll rarely ever need to go out with two bottles as I live in a fairly populated area and can always have access to decent drinkable water every few miles.

If I must go out with two bottles and forego the old cut off bottle method, I'll attach the spare with a toe strap under my saddle - sockless.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I strap a Tufo Jet Elite (160g) tubular under my saddle Wrap it in a plastic page and tape it shut to keep the tire & glue clean.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Wouldn't the weight savings from going Tubular be negated by carrying a spare tubular?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

MCF said:


> Wouldn't the weight savings from going Tubular be negated by carrying a spare tubular?


Who said anything about weight?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

MCF said:


> Wouldn't the weight savings from going Tubular be negated by carrying a spare tubular?



there is a difference between static weight and rotating weight. short answer is no. carrying a tubular is one thing, carrying the tubular and having to provide the torque to spin it is another.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*velcro*

I carefully fold it, then use two think velcro straps to keep it together; I then use a reflective velcro ankle strap to secure it under the saddle. I like velcro better than toe straps, which were the only way in the old days.

Alternatively, fold it and stick it in your jersey pocket.

I have a Tufo tubular bag, but it looks large and dorky to me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MShaw said:


> I use an old OD green sock and a toe strap. Been working since the 80s.
> 
> M


Me too. 'cept it's an old blue sock. With a toe strap, of course. I been doing it since the 80's too.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

Fold the tubular and plastic wrap or Saran Wrap it to keep all the dirt out. I think this is the best because it keeps the glue from drying up and harden. After it's sealed, I just put it in my rear jersey pocket. 



ronderman said:


> I'm going more and more tubular. They ride so great. I might go hand-built tubular as m hand built clincher wheels ride great, but, like I said, I dig tubular.
> 
> Question - what are you all using to carry a spare tubular and other items. I use the fizik saddle pack in small from my clinchers, but that aint going to work with a tubular. I was thinking keep the pack, but put the tubular under the saddle and use an old-school toe strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

silly question I guess....................do you glue these tires and dry prior.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

Matador-IV said:


> silly question I guess....................do you glue these tires and dry prior.


But of course my dear,


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*Went with the toe strap - sock*

The group was right - the toe strap and sock works great and looks cool to boot. I carry a CO2, lever and tape in my jersey.

Hey, how you like that Merckx? Took me forever to find it, but got it late last summer.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Two old bottles. Where I ride, I can stop at a convenience store almost anywhere. I train on a 4 mile loop in a park so I get water from a fountain. I don't mind stopping every hour and a half or so with only one bottle.

I hate saddle bags.



















-Eric


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Hey, Ergott - nice setup. Yea, the waterbottle setup is totally cool, too. I might add that to my stable as you can carry the other items, too. Where I live though I often have to go out with two bottles so it's not that much of an option. Some of the guys go out with 3 bottle and stuff one in their jersey - I draw the line there and make a stop for more water.

I like your setup.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I use a single old waterbottle, the tub is wrapped in a plastic congelation bag.


----------



## diver160651 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Love the sock but..*

I love the sock, but carry tools, a quicklink, Tufo & Pit Stop, money, phone, pump, 2 quick airs and usually like to carry everything I need for rides (food, up to 3 bottles) to eliminate as many stops as possible. So the sock thing doesn't work for me; but I also hate seat bags.

Not a big fan of anything that serves only one purpose, I use a Jandd Tire Bag II. http://www.jandd.com/search_results.asp?txtsearchParamCat=3&iLevel=2&subcat=4

Usually the seat bag is in my back pocket. In the winter (when I need to carry more clothes) if I need to peal and place a jacket or whatever in the pockets, I can then place the bag under the seat.

Here is the bag in the rear pocket; The tire around my shoulders is a sliced tire that I didn't want to leave as litter. http://gallery.mac.com/jim_thompson#100002/Mark and Jim on us1&bgcolor=black




ronderman said:


> I'm going more and more tubular. They ride so great. I might go hand-built tubular as m hand built clincher wheels ride great, but, like I said, I dig tubular.
> 
> Question - what are you all using to carry a spare tubular and other items. I use the fizik saddle pack in small from my clinchers, but that aint going to work with a tubular. I was thinking keep the pack, but put the tubular under the saddle and use an old-school toe strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Dampness?*

My question is probably going to alert everyone that I'm not a tubular user, but I'm curious. 

The sock/toestrap method: don't you need to provide a waterproof layer to protect your tubular? I would think that getting that setup soaked would hurt the glue adhesiveness on the spare.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I put my tubular in a clear plastic bag, cut it to size and then tape it up tight with clear packaging tape. It keeps the size down and doesn't let a spec of dirt or water in.

Plus, I also usually switch to clinchers if I'm riding wet roads


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Camelback*

everything in a camel back rogue.........logical, easy, out of the way, keep a nice streamlined bike!!! (what i like best and kept from my MTB days)


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

natedg200202 said:


> My question is probably going to alert everyone that I'm not a tubular user, but I'm curious.
> 
> The sock/toestrap method: don't you need to provide a waterproof layer to protect your tubular? I would think that getting that setup soaked would hurt the glue adhesiveness on the spare.


A fine question - I carry the tufo tape and a Co2, so the tire is fine to get wet. With that said, there are plenty of people who do the sock and old glue and it still seems to work fine.


----------

